# Remote Start Not Working



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi all. Just before this “Polar Votex” is supposed to hit my remote start has stopped working. ‘18 SEL with 7500 miles. 

The car receives the start signal from the remote and you can hear a noise from the engine bay confirming but the car does not start. The CEL shows briefly after the audible noise from the engine bay but there is no ignition. Fuel level is 3/4 full. No other issues with the car this far.

The one thing I did do is use Carista to disable auto stop using the 12.1V method. After I first noticed the remote start didn’t work and I got into the car and started using the button the dash showed the error “Auto Stop Error” . Could this cause the issue with remote start?


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

castlecraver said:


> Hi all. Just before this “Polar Votex” I supposed to hit my remote start has stopped working. ‘18 SEL with 7500 miles.
> 
> The car receives the start signal from the remote and you can hear a noise from the engine bay confirming but the car does not start. The CEL briefly light after the audible noise from the engine bay but there is no ignition. Fuel level is 3/4 full. No other issues with the car this far.
> 
> The one thing I did do is use Carista to disable auto stop using the 12.1V method. After I first noticed the remote start didn’t work and I got into the car and started using the button the dash showed the error “Auto Stop Error” briefly. Could this cause the issue with remote start?


Interesting. You might be onto something with the auto stop being disabled. Try reverting it to stock, check for codes, and try remote start again.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Ours is currently doing this now as well, either makes the sound you describe or on some other attempts will actually try to start then give up. Checked out OBD diagnostics and it has a pending code for P0456 - Evaporative Emissions System Leak Detected(very small leak). Not the gas cap. I'll likely just be dropping it at the dealer when convenient.


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

Tried again this morning and car tried to turn over but failed. Will revert the Auto Stop feature to factory this afternoon and see if that fixes it.


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

I’m getting code P0441 - Evaporative Emission System Incorrect Purge Flow. Engine codes 05523 15902. Saw this error is most commonly the gas cap but removing it and replacing it didnt see to solve the error. Do I need to reset the error codes or anything?

Re-enabling the auto stop feature in Carista did not solve my issue and still gave the error in the infotainment system. May have to bite the bullet and take it to VW.


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

Took it to the dealer and they replaced the N80 Evap canister purge solenoid. Seems to be working fine again. Both auto stop and remote start are good now. Will be disabling auto stop again with Carista though.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

So mine made me feel stupid. I reseated the gas cap a few times figuring that was my issue. But what was happening was that the cord for it was getting trapped under it to bump it out just enough to trigger the code even though it was clicked into place.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

socialD said:


> So mine made me feel stupid. I reseated the gas cap a few times figuring that was my issue. But what was happening was that the cord for it was getting trapped under it to bump it out just enough to trigger the code even though it was clicked into place.


It is hard to believe anyone that can operate a vehicle could be that stupid.


----------

